# Can you turn down the temperature on an immersion?



## Slash (4 Aug 2010)

The hot water from our immersion heater is very hot. Not scalding hot, but too hot, especially in the summer. I have had a good look at the immersion, but cannot find anything to regulate the temperature. Switching from "Bath" to "Sink" seems to have no effect at all. Is there any way to reduce the temperature of the hot water?


----------



## suzie (4 Aug 2010)

No expert here, but on my immersion connected to the tank, there is a cap, take that off and there is a small dial which allows one to adjust the temp.

S.


----------



## villa 1 (4 Aug 2010)

1. Turn off the power to the immersion.
2. Take the plastic cap/cover off the top of the element.
3. Find the temperature setting screw on the thermostat and adjust it up or down as reqiured with a small flat head screw driver.
4. Put the cover back on.
If the immersion temperature cannot be regulated you may have to change this thermostat as this is common fault with electric immersions.


----------



## Slash (5 Aug 2010)

Thanks everybody for replies. Found the thermostat and turned it down.


----------



## DGOBS (5 Aug 2010)

not to less than 55 degs!!!


----------

